# Questions about different weightless trainings.



## SacredCoconut (Dec 15, 2012)

How meny planks a day i should do, and is plank enough training for lower back (can hold it for at least 1 min, i feel it most in the lower back)? I do 5 sets of 10 push ups, last round i do 1-5 more to end it in failure, do i need to do more (will up the number of push ups in set when i can)? I do squats as well, but have not decided how meny yet (can do around 100 in one go). I will start doing chin ups/pull ups after i get something to do it with (during the time i can't do these is there somthing i should do). Is there something i should still do in my daily training, i keep 1-2 days off a week.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 15, 2012)

A lot of this depends on the kind of body you want and the kind of body you have. We could give you general answers on what people normally do, but without knowing you its almost impossible to give you specifics about if a certain number or set is enough for you or . Just find an amount to start with, stay at that level for a week or two, then raise it slightly is normally a pretty good way to do it. Kind of slow, but safe and it does normally get the job done.


----------



## SacredCoconut (Dec 15, 2012)

I was litle late on edit, so could admin change this to first post.

How meny set of planks a day i should do, and do i need to do other  exercise for lower back muscles? I can hold plank for about 1 minute 3  times, and i think i feel it most in the lower back. You don't get same kinda failure in plank, what should i look for to know how long/times to do it?

 My push up routine is 4 sets of 10, and 5th i do until failure. After failure should/could i do more after break?

I  also do squats, but haven't decided how (amount, sets). I will start  doing chin/pull ups, when i get rod (posible replacement until then?). 

I  do these daily, with 2 days off. My objective is to get balanced,  strong, healthy body for MA, and i'm not in hurry. Is there some move  i'm missing, or/and should i not do all of them daily? I haven't felt  much in muscles next day.


----------



## ETinCYQX (Dec 16, 2012)

You're on a good track. Chin ups and pull ups will treat you well. 

For squats, 5x10 is a good number. I would suggest using a broomstick or something to mimick the barbell, watch your stance, look to the ceiling and keep your lower back and abs tight. Squat like there's a heavy weight on your back and you will get more out of it.


----------



## yak sao (Dec 16, 2012)

Until you get something to do pullups on, rig something like this up between a couple of chairs.
It is a great back/core workout and harder than it looks.


----------

